
Here’s everything we’ve learned about how the NSA’s secret programs work - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/06/25/heres-everything-weve-learned-about-how-the-nsas-secret-programs-work/?tid=rssfeed
======
LoganCale
This article unfortunately skims over the "minimization" procedures that were
also leaked, with only a brief mention. In reality they seem to actually serve
to maximize the amount of citizen data they can keep after collecting it all.

